#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Help!

## Another Farang

hello all,

 I am getting married in December, and want to find a church that will baptize my wife.  It is incredible how much red tape the church gives me about just marrying us. 
apparently there is a whole "juristiction of congregation" thing going on.


The clock is ticking and its not an easy thing to find here, so, if anybody knows a priest that will kindly help me with this it would be awesome.


thanks a million.

----------


## good2bhappy

Christ church in Satorn if you are a regular

----------


## Smeg

Try this place Calvary Baptist Church - Bangkok, Thailand

----------


## Another Farang

thanks for the advice: good2bhappy, Smeg


if any adults would like to say something regarding the original nature of the thread I would appreciate it.

----------


## tjyflhol

How's Christianity working out for you?

----------


## November Rain

Where are you located? Is it Catholic baptism you're requiring? There's also a Catholic church in Hua Hin (next to Salesian School) who might do it, if that's nearer where you are.

----------


## The Muffinman

> thanks for the advice: good2bhappy, Smeg
> 
> 
> if any adults would like to say something regarding the original nature of the thread I would appreciate it.


 
What an odd request for a reply. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So, would you like us to make fun of you or would you like us to praise you for being a good little Christian???

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Why can't the church you're getting married at do it?

----------


## DrAndy

> I am getting married in December, and want to find a church that will baptize my wife. It is incredible how much red tape the church gives me about just marrying us.





> if any adults would like to say something regarding the original nature of the thread I would appreciate it.


if you are getting married in December, you will need to divorce your wife beforehand

that red tape will be the country you are in

----------


## Another Farang

I'm in Bkk, but would make a Huahin trip to get that done.  We are getting married at a venue that has no church, but we can get a priest to marry us on site... but I have to get my fiance baptized first.  

As far as why I put the:

"if any adults would like to say something regarding the original nature of the thread I would appreciate it."

is because other people were posting stupid shit that was out of place, does that explain it Muffinman?

----------


## Another Farang

touche DrAndy, I meant to say wife-to-be.

----------


## Lily

Why do you have to be married in a church? And why do you have to get your wife to be baptised?

If you are such a good christian, why would you marry someone who is not baptised?

Does being baptised, mean the slightest thing to her, or only to you?

----------


## Muadib

Barbaric religious dogma instills guilt in those who don't follow the scripture and edicts of the deity... Those who have not been baptized are seen as unclean and incapable of entering into the kingdom of heaven... 

What other religious baggage are you dragging into this union of two people who love each other???

----------


## Another Farang

you really wanna know Lily?

if you read my posts you'll see that we're not getting married in a church.   We both wish we could skip the baptism thing, then we don't get married by a priest, and since neither of us are Thai, we don't want to get married the Thai way.

the idea of having 8 or 9 old men in saffron robes mumbling while we kneel before them with a rope on our heads, not exactly our dream wedding.  More expensive too. What do you have against christians anyway?

----------


## BigRed

> the idea of having 8 or 9 old men in saffron robes mumbling while we kneel before them with a rope on our heads, not exactly our dream wedding. More expensive too. What do you have against christians anyway?


Have a civil ceremony then, cheap as chips. The question wasn't directed at me, but I'll answer anyway. I hate organised religions of all types. I'd have a bit more respect for them if they told you to get lost because you are not regular church attendees and one of you isn't even baptised. Not just christians, all religions. Taking money for a ceremony from anyone who doesn't show any commitment to the religion is being two faced.

----------


## DrivingForce

> I'd have a bit more respect for them if they told you to get lost because you are not regular church attendees and one of you isn't even baptised.


If it is Catholic they might just do that, they sure would back in the States... Yeah my wife and I had just a civil ceremony no hassles, no worries, right here in Thailand and neither of us are Thai either..But you do have to make some visits to your respective embassies and get various papers worked out such as any past marriages that have ended, and confirmations of those as well as proof of support, Thai witnesses, etc..
Come to think of it, it was a bit more complicated than that, it even constituted a trip to China to her local government for official blessings and papers to prove her eligibility as it were.. Where is your fiancee from?

----------


## Another Farang

She is from the former USSR.  Luckily for both this is the first time we marry

and the last  :Smile:

----------


## DrivingForce

if that's the case you'd better look into a bit more than just a church for baptism, there may be some speed bumps you aren't anticipating getting legally married here in Thailand being both foreigners and her from Russia.. An address and work permits or proof of some other form of support were even required for our marriage and my wife was obviously expecting at the time..Along with notarized proof of no previous marriages..

----------


## Another Farang

Thanks for the heads-up D.F.
we will get moving, prepared to jump through whatever hoops from whatever country.
cheers!  :ourrules:

----------


## kingwilly

my sister recently got married in Bali.

Indo law says that to get married both partners have to be the same religion.

They also had to get permission from the Archbishop in bali to get married in bali, which also required permission from the ARchbishop in Melbourne (which is where they are both from)

but this was not even in a church.

----------


## DrivingForce

> Thanks for the heads-up D.F.
> we will get moving, prepared to jump through whatever hoops from whatever country.
> cheers!


No worries, good luck.....

----------

